# Gustav Holst - Jupiter, the Bringer of Jollity



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

In general, I don't like so much the orchestral suite "The Planets" of Gustav Holst.

There is however a piece inside it that I rate as "very good", if not "excellent" (especially for the theme after 2:54):

*Jupiter, the Bringer of Jollity*

Share your opinion about it with the poll.


----------



## Forster (Apr 22, 2021)

I like the whole suite, and prefer to listen to it in its entirety rather than singling out one planet.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

HansZimmer said:


> In general, I don't like so much the orchestral suite "The Planets" of Gustav Holst.
> 
> There is however a piece inside it that I rate as "very good", if not "excellent" (especially for the theme after 2:54):


Well, I really dislike that theme - way too sweet. That's why I only rated Jupiter as "good".


----------



## Gold Member (Aug 23, 2021)

The Planets is an _excellent_ work by the English composer, and Jupiter is one of my favorites, along with Neptune, Venus and Saturn.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

_Jupiter_ is alright, but not my favorite from _The Planets_. I'd say my favorites are _Mars_, _Saturn_ and _Neptune_.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I am with Foster on this one .


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

My tastes have changed a bit over the last 50 years, but throughout I've always loved Holst's The Planets.

50 years ago my favorite movement was Mars, but these days it's Venus. I'm pretty partial to Neptune and Uranus.


----------



## kaluza (9 mo ago)

The Planets remains one of my favourites LPs. Jupiter and Mars first heard on 78 discs, er, quite a long time ago. Was given the LP (with "Flash" Sargent and the LSO) for Christmas (also quite a long time ago).
I might say another, related question is "If you love this suite, who is the best with the stick?"


----------



## Forster (Apr 22, 2021)

I have a stereo treated rerelease of the Sargent/LSO which is the version I'm accustomed to. I have a Boult/LPO from about 1979 but it's too slow for my taste. I also purchased, on recommendation from Presto, Dutoit with the Montreal SO, but it's even worse than the Boult.

Luckily, I recorded Mckerras at the Proms with the BBC Phil from 2009. I thought it was a very exciting account.


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

I voted excellent, but I prefer Saturn.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

I just picked up a crate of CDs at an estate sale for $5. Among the random CDs was The Planets by Tomita. 

I don't think I've ever ever listened to it all the way through.


----------



## Gold Member (Aug 23, 2021)

This is a lovely little melody resembling the beginning of Debussy's String Quartet.

Holst: The Planets
0:54


----------



## ThaNotoriousNIC (Jun 29, 2020)

I voted "Good" for Jupiter. For me, it is a piece that I was introduced to when I was in middle school and I played it several times as a French horn player in middle and high school orchestra. On top of that, it is a piece that I overplayed recordings of back in the day when the extent of my knowledge of classical pieces was not as vast. As such, it does not have the same impact for me as it used to; however, I still greatly appreciate the French horn parts in Jupiter along with the rest of Holst's Planets.


----------



## JB Henson (Mar 29, 2019)

Its good, but lord am I tired of hearing it in just about everything as "that piece you think is by Ralph Vaughn Williams but it isn't."

As far as how I rank the individual parts of the Planets:

1. Saturn
2. Venus
3. Mars
4. Neptune
5. Jupiter
6. Mercury

Mercury is the only movement I just don't care for.


----------



## VoiceFromTheEther (Aug 6, 2021)

Lurkers, welcome to a special place on the internet where Jupiter is not a fan favourite.


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

VoiceFromTheEther said:


> Lurkers, welcome to a special place on the internet where Jupiter is not a fan favourite.


Well, this is because the Main Forum here is not the real Classical forum on TC. The real one is the one I'll be joining whenever (if) they decide to let us have it...



Ethereality said:


> I hope you never have to be stuck in say a John Williams forum with their over hundreds calling him the best, or our new Incidental Music forum coming here, that idolizes all the most obscure Russians, and have to do this that you quoted. Would be painful huh? Avoiding the truth of greatness and profundity.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

hammeredklavier said:


>


Lol. I picture setting-action music, found more from The Rite of Spring, La Mer, VGs, documentaries, rather than character-action music.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Forster said:


> I like the whole suite, and prefer to listen to it in its entirety rather than singling out one planet.


I enjoy the whole suite as well. But I have nothing against "singling out one planet" to like. After all, I've been a resident of a single planet my whole life. And I like it. Perhaps I'm not as cosmopolitan as some of you others out there who have a different experience. Still, the "Jupiter" movement remains my favorite in the Holst suite. Yes, that melody still grabs me every time.


----------



## scott.stucky48 (7 mo ago)

The Great Tune from "Jupiter" is in the hymnals as "Thaxted". The words, by Cecil Spring-Rice, begin "I vow to thee, my country . . ." I cannot listen to it without weeping. It was played at my wife's funeral.


----------

